# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Sonny

## Manuel Faria

Boas pessoal

Gostaria que aqueles que percebem de fotografia, e há aqui no Forum muitos :yb677:  me informassem se a seguinte máquina é alguma coisa de jeito.
 Sony Alpha 380
14.2 mio pixels
Objectivas: 18x55 e 55x200mm

Vi este Set e pelo preço (900fr. +/- 650euros) penso que não estaria mal.  
Como não percebo muito de fotografia e de máquinas muito menos, agradeço toda a ajuda possivel

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá, o preço para o conjunto até está bom, e apesar de não estar muito a par das alpha da sony pelas características dá pra ver que é uma câmara com algumas limitações nomeadamente a velocidade e feita para foto amadora. Mas caso não queira a máquina para algo muito sério esta é uma opção a considerar. A escolher uma marca seria sem dúvida Canon (pelas objectivas) ou Nikon (preço é mais alto).

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Manuel,

Sugiro antes uma CANON  EOS 450D ou 500D, que ficam dentro desse orçamento e são apostas seguras. Em alternativa, talvez Nikon ou Panasonic, mas eu apostaria mesmo numa reflex Canon.

E se quiser uma dois-em-um (máquina fotográfica + câmara vídeo) ou se simplesmente lhe sair o Euromilhões, talvez esta pequena... CANON   EOS EOS 5D Mark II

----------


## Manuel Faria

Filipe e Artur
Desde já obrigado pelas opiniões. Eu também estavainclinado para a Nikon mas pelo mesmo preço só a compro sem a objectiva de 55x200.
Eu só estou a pensar comprar só para tirar umas macros ao aqua poque de resto eu até tenho uma nikon mas daquelas de bolso que se pode levar para todo o lado e tenho tirado bastantes fotos bem jeitosas :yb665: .
Vou continuar a procurar e ver qual a melhor oferta que encontro. Aqui podem faltar os francos mas não falta onde escolher :Admirado: 

Aproveit para desejar tudo de bom para 2010 a todos os membros de Forum :Xmascheers:  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hum se é para macros compra Canon sem dúvida nenhuma, tanto a objectiva 100 mm como a 180 mm são fantásticas para macro.

----------


## Manuel Faria

obrigado Filipe. Vou procurar então uma canon, embora pelo pouco que percebo de fotografia, duvido que uma boa máquina ajude. No entanto pode-se sempre aprender :yb663:  :yb665:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Nunca é tarde para aprender :SbSourire: , mas caso a escolha seja uma canon, o material também terá de ter a qualidade equiparável à máquina, material como objectivas, cartão de memória, etc. Veja a Canon 500D que acho uma exelente máquina.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Nunca é tarde para aprender, mas caso a escolha seja uma canon, o material também terá de ter a qualidade equiparável à máquina, material como objectivas, cartão de memória, etc. Veja a Canon 500D que acho uma exelente máquina.



Tens razão filipe. Eu que o diga :yb665:  :yb665: . Apesar da minha idade, e por motivos profissionais, tenho que por vezes ir à escola. O que mais me chateia é que ainda tenho testes com notas :yb620:  :yb620: . Por vezes pareço a minha neta com a ansiedade estampada no rosto quando tem testes :yb624:  :yb624: .
Irei então tentar encontrar e informar-me sobre a 500D.

----------

